# ei42



## Nelly78 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I have just found out about ei42.com. I learnt about it from "The Naked Trader" book....It all started when I started to read about shares on here which lead me to moneysavingexpert. The all rave about "The Naked Trader" book over there so I got myself a copy. If your interested in shares and are a beginer like me get a copy it is really good (its by Robbie Burns). 

Anyway this Robbie burns lead me to Ei42.com which is basically a cashback type site like quicdco but also works on referals. I have signed up but just wanted to know if other people have used it and if so how it has worked out for them. I won't post my shop address as that may indicate that I have posted this topic to gain referals. But then again if anyone is interested in signing up please send me a PM!


----------

